# Horse newbie here



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi there got pics? And welcome.


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Countrygal892000 (Apr 17, 2009)

HI!! and welcome to the site! Congrats on the new horse! Its so exciting when you get a horse.. I can't wait to see pics!! Enjoy the site!:lol:


----------



## Bellamausi (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome, guys! I do have pictures, I added them to my horse page. I think it's publicly viewable, right?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there! I'm from oregon too  welcome~! oh and I have a mustang too! haha neat. Hope you enjoy it here


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

welcome lets see the picz


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

beautiful mare! I'm jealous


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

Welcome!, your mare is stunning!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

